# Far Cry 2 - V1.03 ----&gt; Alle Waffen freischalten



## Eol_Ruin (3. Juni 2010)

Hab nun wieder mal Far Cry 2 rausgekramt um das ganze ein drittes mal durchzuspielen.
Wollte nun nicht wieder so lange warten bis ich meine AR-18 oder die Dragunow freigespielt habe und mir von Anfang an alle Waffen per Cheat besorgen (jaja - ich weiß - cheaten ist  bähbäh  )

Hab FC2 auf die aktuellste Version 1.03 gepatched
Nun funktioniert aber weder das Freischalten per DEVMODE und anschließendem "P" noch mit "GameProfile_AllWeaponsUnlock".

Laut I-net liegt das an der Version 1.03.
Hab aber nichts gefunden das mit dieser Patch-Version funktioniert.
Auch bei diversen Trainern für die Version 1.03 gibts keine Freischalt-Funktion.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.
Ich mag nicht nochmal mit den Pipi-Waffen anfangen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Juni 2010)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> [...] noch mit "GameProfile_AllWeaponsUnlock".


Hast du evt. die 1 hinter dem Zusatz in der Verknüpfung vergessen?

laut gamefaqs: http://www.gamefaqs.com/pc/942192-far-cry-2/cheats kommt da noch ne 1 hin.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Juni 2010)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Eol_Ruin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [...] noch mit "GameProfile_AllWeaponsUnlock".
> ...


Nein


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn sich der Aufwand für dich lohnt:

Deinstallieren, neu installieren ohne Patch, Waffen ermogeln, patchen ^^.
Ich glaub, du musst aber das Tutorial durchspielen bevor du den Cheat sinnvoll anwenden kannst ...


----------

